# DIY aufwuchs ?



## Flear

what would you put into a DIY aufwuchs ?

for freshwater:
i keep getting a general "diatoms, rotifers, algae, etc." for aufwuchs, but if i want something more specific i get lost.









what critters & such would/could be put together that would make a healthy aufwuchs in the tank.

does it matter too much ?, am i just looking for sessile and/or bethnic critters ? what kinds of algae ? (any algae i am familiar with doesn't really sit on the surface of the substrate, cyano being an exception, but that's a whole other research project - one i'm procrastinating on)


----------



## beaslbob

Flear said:


> what would you put into a DIY aufwuchs ?
> 
> for freshwater:
> i keep getting a general "diatoms, rotifers, algae, etc." for aufwuchs, but if i want something more specific i get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what critters & such would/could be put together that would make a healthy aufwuchs in the tank.
> 
> does it matter too much ?, am i just looking for sessile and/or bethnic critters ? what kinds of algae ? (any algae i am familiar with doesn't really sit on the surface of the substrate, cyano being an exception, but that's a whole other research project - one i'm procrastinating on)


 
Just a guess would scuds work?

have no idea.


----------



## Flear

as best i can find, aufwuchs is that silty like layer above everything with a mix of 'everything' growing on & in it, ... little bugs & algae of all various types, ... some fish sift through it and pick out what they consider tasty morsels.

great, so i know that much, ... unfortunately that doesn't tell me anything if i wanted to have those kinds of critters and such in my tank.

i think it may be a great addition to help break down detritus and mulm, ... at least that's my guess, but while i have this vague description, when it comes to wondering what actually goes into it, i'm at a bit (lot) of a loss


----------

